# Special Seminar at Bob White's Karate Studio - July 11



## vishalshukla (Jun 7, 2009)

Dear Fellow Martial Artists,

On July 11, Bob White's Karate Studio will be hosting a seminar taught by Mr. White. The seminar will be from 1:00 - 3:00 and is open to all ranks ages and styles.
Mr. White will be teaching the methods he has used to develop his champions over the years.

This seminar will be filmed and used in the production of Mr. White's second sparring DVD, currently in development.

Many of Mr. White's top champion fighters will be in attendance including Jeff Newton, Andrea Pfefer, Jamie Matthews, Jim McClure, Ryan Huntley and many many more.
Many of these great champions will discuss the mental and physical preparation they have done to reach the highest level.

The investment for this seminar is only $25 and $5 from every entry fee will be donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp.
I hope to see many of you there, it should be a great time and very informative. Please feel free to forward this information to your students and friends.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact BWKS.
949 645-0337 / bobwhite@bwkenpo.com
Thank you,
Vishal Shukla


----------



## Bob White (Jun 9, 2009)

The title of our new DVD will be A Purpose Driven Journey to Success. I want to emphasize that the seminar and the DVD are for improvement in all aspects of our art not just for sparring. The word Do, means The Way, and I would want this to be a vehicle for us to use as a way of getting better. It does not matter if it is fighting, forms, or self defense techniques; our goal is to improve our skills. In order to do this efficiently we need a plan. It is my desire to help the individual develop one for them.
  As Vishal Shukla mentioned, we will have many of our past and current champions in attendance. Two of my first black belts will be at the seminar, Dave Brock and Mark Lennon. Both started with me in the 60`s and went on to become champion competitors. I believe David has won the IKC`s 8 different times as a black belt with victories over some of the greats of our art like Benny Urquidez and Steve Mohammad. 
  Mark Lennon, cousin of announcer Jimmy Lennon Jr., won his first 7 or 8 tournaments. He had a great career as a teacher and competitor.
  We will discuss the ABC`s, Always Be Competing. Not necessarily against another person, but with ourselves. Competing against, dooming ourselves to mediocrity. Learning to deal with what one of my students, Dr. Daniel Amen, calls ANTs, Automatic Negative Thoughts, and getting rid of self imposed limitations.
  The DVD should be out before the Holiday season.
  Bob White


----------

